# Feeders and inflators wanted!



## Bigfoot Vellla (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello everyone! I’m fairly new here but as the title suggests I’m looking for those who’re interested in helping a gal of a variety of species grow in various ways! Please feel free to hit up my discord on my profile, I really want to meet new people plus I don’t get to rp all that often cause I’m kind of a hermit but I promise I know what I’ve been doing, been rp’ing for about a decade now! (I’m 23, wow where’s my life gone omg) But yeah please add me and let’s see what kind of goofy or serious or whatever shenanigans we can get into, I’ll unload my myriad of kinks in PMs of course, there’s too many to list here haha! Also if you wanna just chat I’d love to have you, really need to quit being a loner so please give me a chance to come out of my shell for you!


----------



## Universe (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jul 8, 2020)

Howdy there, just letting you know im interested in your offer and would like your discord if you would allow me to have it?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Jul 8, 2020)

Sent you a private message if you're interested in roleplaying ^^


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Oct 18, 2020)

Just gonna bump this now that the forums are back and since I lost most of my contacts somehow, I’d love to hear from y’all!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 30, 2020)

You're fun to play with. U w U
I know we haven't spoken to each other much, but the few times I have, you've been fun to role-play with. ^ ^


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Nov 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Kaizi (Dec 1, 2020)

FatFeet said:


> Bump


Hey im interested


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Dec 1, 2020)

Kaizi said:


> Hey im interested


Awesome! Do you have a discord?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you do themes other than inflation?


----------



## Kaizi (Dec 1, 2020)

FatFeet said:


> Awesome! Do you have a discord?


Yes


----------



## Kaizi (Dec 1, 2020)

DragonColony#2678


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Dec 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Do you do themes other than inflation?


Yep I do, though fat and inflation are kinda my faves haha, if you wanna discuss some stuff I’d be happy to share what all I’m into and see what we align on!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

FatFeet said:


> Yep I do, though fat and inflation are kinda my faves haha, if you wanna discuss some stuff I’d be happy to share what all I’m into and see what we align on!



Alright, I just prefer characters to be 'healthy', mostly because my characters tend to fight a lot and thus they're meant to be in tip top shape.


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Dec 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright, I just prefer characters to be 'healthy', mostly because my characters tend to fight a lot and thus they're meant to be in tip top shape.


Ooooo interesting! I’ve got a vaporeon that’s a professional sumo, she tends to get huge but still maintains her ability to wrestle!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

FatFeet said:


> Ooooo interesting! I’ve got a vaporeon that’s a professional sumo, she tends to get huge but still maintains her ability to wrestle!



My characters get huge in um, another way.


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Dec 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My characters get huge in um, another way.


Well I’d love to try out some stuff with you then, I bet we could make a good combo! Wanna try over on discord?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

FatFeet said:


> Well I’d love to try out some stuff with you then, I bet we could make a good combo! Wanna try over on discord?



Uh, sure. Send me your Discord, just know I'm studying for finals atm so I may take a bit.


----------



## Kaizi (Dec 2, 2020)

Am i adding u or u adding me?


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 26, 2021)

FatFeet said:


> Hello everyone! I’m fairly new here but as the title suggests I’m looking for those who’re interested in helping a gal of a variety of species grow in various ways! Please feel free to hit up my discord on my profile, I really want to meet new people plus I don’t get to rp all that often cause I’m kind of a hermit but I promise I know what I’ve been doing, been rp’ing for about a decade now! (I’m 23, wow where’s my life gone omg) But yeah please add me and let’s see what kind of goofy or serious or whatever shenanigans we can get into, I’ll unload my myriad of kinks in PMs of course, there’s too many to list here haha! Also if you wanna just chat I’d love to have you, really need to quit being a loner so please give me a chance to come out of my shell for you!


I love kinky stuff!  *>_<*


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Apr 6, 2021)

Just gonna bump this again in case anyone’s interested, just hit me up on discord cause I’ll totally forget to check here!


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Jun 24, 2021)

It’s been a hot minute and I lost several contacts so just bumping this again! I’m genderfluid so looking for literally anyone and I/my characters can be male or female haha


----------



## Doodlegabble (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey, I am interested if you're still looking for someone. Let me know.


----------



## Kaizi (Jul 8, 2021)

FatFeet said:


> It’s been a hot minute and I lost several contacts so just bumping this again! I’m genderfluid so looking for literally anyone and I/my characters can be male or female haha


Im up for some rp if youll have me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 12, 2021)

Are you only available on Discord or are other messaging platforms such as Telegram available as well?


----------



## Bigfoot Vellla (Jul 17, 2021)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you only available on Discord or are other messaging platforms such as Telegram available as well?


I don’t currently have a telegram, never really had much interest in it since I’m so active on discord tbh, let me know what works best for you and we can do that!


----------



## FatChimera (Dec 21, 2021)

Hey, I'd be interested, is this still open?


----------

